# Slick Applet



## Rayo (11. Sep 2012)

Hallo, ich habe mir ein Slick Applet erstellt: Blockcraft - Create your World!

Nun möchte ich die Internetseite verändern, aber die index.html wird einfach ignoriert und es hat keinen Einfluss, ob sie da ist oder nicht.
Ich habe alle Jars signiert, könnte das irgendeinen Einfluss daran haben, oder soll man nur bestimmte Jars signieren?

Des Weiteren läuft das Applet mit einer zu hohen FPS, aber das ist mein zweites Problem. :/


----------



## Gonzo17 (12. Sep 2012)

Rayo hat gesagt.:


> Des Weiteren läuft das Applet mit einer zu hohen FPS, aber das ist mein zweites Problem. :/



Das kann man soweit ich weiß eingrenzen, schau mal hier: Slick Forums &bull; View topic - Force frame rate


----------



## Helgon (15. Sep 2012)

deine erste frage verstehe ich nicht
61 fps sind doch ok?


----------



## Rayo (16. Sep 2012)

Das mit der index.html hat sich erledigt, die Datei wurde warscheinlich nicht so schnell geupdated.
Und die FPS ist schon eingegrenzt auf 60 FPS. Bei dem Applet ist sie jedoch trotzdem höher. (Obwohl da 60 FPS steht ist es lokal viel langsamer)


----------



## Gonzo17 (17. Sep 2012)

Rayo hat gesagt.:


> Und die FPS ist schon eingegrenzt auf 60 FPS. Bei dem Applet ist sie jedoch trotzdem höher. (Obwohl da 60 FPS steht ist es lokal viel langsamer)



Was heißt höher? Und woran siehst du es, wenn da trotzdem 60 FPS steht?

Oder andersrum, was wäre so schlimm daran wenn zB 70 FPS im Applet laufen würden? Du kannst ja niemals die GENAUE Anzahl FPS erzwingen, das wird immer schwanken und solange es nicht zu sehr schwankt sollte das auch kein großes Problem sein.


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Sep 2012)

Also das Applet wird auf jeden Fall schneller laufen..hab es zu Hause noch nicht probiert, aber hier im Büro auf meiner alten Möhre (P4, GF Ti200, 1GB RAM) lief es mit 65-77 Fps. Auf einem High End Rechner werden sicherlich dreistellige Fps Werte erreicht 

Wohlgemerkt sind hier im Büro Eclipse und einige andere Speicherfresser noch mit aktiv...


----------



## Gonzo17 (17. Sep 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Also das Applet wird auf jeden Fall schneller laufen..hab es zu Hause noch nicht probiert, aber hier im Büro auf meiner alten Möhre (P4, GF Ti200, 1GB RAM) lief es mit 65-77 Fps. Auf einem High End Rechner werden sicherlich dreistellige Fps Werte erreicht
> 
> Wohlgemerkt sind hier im Büro Eclipse und einige andere Speicherfresser noch mit aktiv...



Ich hab hier nen Rechner mit 4GB RAM und Quadcore. Und die FPS sind relativ konstant bei 60/61. Nur wenn man an eine "Kante" kommt und (anscheinend) neu berechnet wird sind die FPS mal kurzzeitig bei 30-40.


----------



## Helgon (17. Sep 2012)

auf meinem "high-end" sinds auch nur 61 (fix)


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Sep 2012)

Dann frage ich mich ehrlich wieso diese LowEnd Machine hier auf 77fps kommt und das unter Last. Kann doch nicht sein das der Sync so dermaßen schwankt.


----------



## Titanpharao (17. Sep 2012)

60 FPS, hat deine Low Maschine vielleicht keinen TFT der nur auf 60 fps begrenzt ist?


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Sep 2012)

Wenn der TFT hier mehr wie 60Hz schafft wäre das sehr interessant 

Im Treiber hab ich VSync afaik deaktiviert, aber SLICK nutzt afaik per Default 60fps als Sync Wert. Naja, werde es nachher auch mal daheim ausprobieren - da ist VSync auch deaktiviert.


----------



## r.w (18. Sep 2012)

Bei mir erscheint beim Aufruf leider nur die folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Pixel format not accelerated
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.nChoosePixelFormat(Native Method)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.choosePixelFormat(WindowsPeerInfo.java:52)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsDisplay.createWindow(WindowsDisplay.java:228)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.createWindow(Display.java:303)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:845)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:754)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:736)
	at org.newdawn.slick.AppletGameContainer$ContainerPanel.createDisplay(AppletGameContainer.java:194)
	at org.newdawn.slick.AppletGameContainer$ContainerPanel.start(AppletGameContainer.java:213)
	at org.newdawn.slick.AppletGameContainer$1.run(AppletGameContainer.java:92)
```

VG ROlf


----------



## Firephoenix (18. Sep 2012)

r.w hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir erscheint beim Aufruf leider nur die folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Grafikkartentreiber aktuell?


----------

